# Datei hochladen ohne <input type="file">



## lisali (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eigentlich mit einem <a href> Link die Aufforderung starten, dass der User eine Datei aussuchen soll? Also genau wie bei <input type="file ...>, nur dass es eben ein Text- oder Bildlink ist?


----------



## timestamp (14. Mai 2010)

Hi

ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher dass es mit HTML keine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Dazu müsstest du warscheinlich Java benutzen.


----------



## lisali (14. Mai 2010)

Achso.

Und wie geht das da?


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,

vielleicht ist dir mit Styling an input type="file" geholfen, um das typische Erscheinungsbild des Elements umzugestalten.

mfg Maik


----------



## lisali (14. Mai 2010)

Danke, aber es geht mir eigentlich nicht um die Umgestaltung...

Ich möchte nur gerne einen normalen Text- oder Bildlink benutzen, dass das das gleiche wäre wie wenn man bei dem Input-Element ins Feld klickt.


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2010)

lisali hat gesagt.:


> Danke, aber es geht mir eigentlich nicht um die Umgestaltung...
> 
> Ich möchte nur gerne einen normalen Text- oder Bildlink benutzen, dass das das gleiche wäre wie wenn man bei dem Input-Element ins Feld klickt.


Ist meines Wissens so nicht möglich. Daher  auch mein Tipp, hier die Möglichkeiten der Umgestaltung zu nutzen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Da_Chris (14. Mai 2010)

lisali hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte nur gerne einen normalen Text- oder Bildlink benutzen, dass das das gleiche wäre wie wenn man bei dem Input-Element ins Feld klickt.


Das mit dem Styling sollte schon die richtige Richtung sein. 
Nur das du statt einem Bild einen Link hinsetzt.
Im Hintergrund kommst du um ein verstecktes Input Feld nicht herum.
Ansonsten musst du sehr aufwendig eine Javalösung umsetzen das ist aber ohne Java Kenntnisse nicht machbar.
Im übrigen ist das Thema auch im falschen Subforum --> HTML


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2010)

Moin 


Da_Chris hat gesagt.:


> Im übrigen ist das Thema auch im falschen Subforum --> HTML


Jetzt nicht mehr.

mfg Maik


----------

